# GTX 670 with i5-3750K Conflict



## ohno900 (May 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have been told by a friend that if I were to get my hands on a Asus DirectCU ii GTX670 TOP (when it comes out for the US) and put it in my system, I will most definitely be bottlenecking because my cpu, an i5-3570K @ stock speed (I'll be overclocking later on), will not handle the graphic card. In fact, it won't handle any of the new graphic cards according to him. So now I'm in huge doubt. He mentioned that I was better off getting last year's model, like a GTX 560 or something to those lines.

Could someone please explain this to me? I've looked through websites and I still couldn't find a solid answer.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2012)

Your friend is very misinformed. For a lot of games that's the best proc you can have (the ones that aren't hyperthreading friendly at least.) Game performance may continue to scale upwards if you overclocked it but stock is more than adequate.


----------



## dir_d (May 18, 2012)

He dosent know what hes talking about, you will be fine just run the cpu at stock speeds for now with the 670 and be happy. Over clock the cpu when you can and get a little bit more oomph out of the card later.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 18, 2012)

The guy obviously doesnt know what is taking about since that cpu is a brand new ivy brigde and very good cpu even at stock speeds it can hold any single gpu cards just fine. And since is a K you can easily oc it at any time.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Kinda technically true.


However, it's completely irrelevant. Hardware bottlenecks are not really the same as software bottlenecks, which is typically "programmed" to deal with architectual differences in performance(ie, optimized) to dela with these problems in "unbalanced performance".

Yes, increasing CPU speed will make the GTX670 render nearly everything faster. DOes that mean the CPU si too slow for the card? OR does it mean that the software is optimized to make the best of what is available, due to the myriad of configuartions possible?


----------



## ohno900 (May 18, 2012)

Wow, that was quick. Well thanks guys/gals. I forgot to post more detailed information of my build:

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V
RAM:            Kingston HyperX 4GB DD3 1600MHz x2
PSU:            Corsair HX750

I also want to go SLI later on in the future. I believe the 750 is enough, is it?

I figured he was either confused with the what CPU I had, or I don't know what he was thinking. Well, I won't be getting any video card soon since the one I want isn't really out for sale in the US. I've seen it sold out on an Australian retailer, but that's about it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 18, 2012)

Listen to guys here, they know what they're talking about. 750W is plenty for SLI 670.


----------



## ohno900 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I can't wait for that Asus card.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. I can't wait for that Asus card.



ASUS Direct CU II? I am waiting for that myself, I think. Although that small PCB on some cards is kinda neat too.

W1zz scored it a 10 out of 10...that's saying something.


----------



## techtard (May 18, 2012)

Ask your friend if he can count past potato.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2012)

techtard said:


> Ask your friend if he can count past potato.



I tried that once but blacked out half way through.


----------



## ohno900 (May 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ASUS Direct CU II? I am waiting for that myself, I think. Although that small PCB on some cards is kinda neat too.
> 
> W1zz scored it a 10 out of 10...that's saying something.



The Asus DirectCU ii GTX 670 TOP 2GB? Yup, that one. I saw the review done here at Tech Power Up and it also got a 10.


----------



## Dimi (May 18, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> I also want to go SLI later on in the future. I believe the 750 is enough, is it?



I think the 650 will even do, maybe i would opt for the AX650 as that one is fully modular and completely black cables.


----------



## ohno900 (May 19, 2012)

Dimi said:


> I think the 650 will even do, maybe i would opt for the AX650 as that one is fully modular and completely black cables.



Oh, well, I like the one I have now, so far. I did get all these parts yesterday. You won't believe what PC I've been using the past 6+ years.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 19, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> Oh, well, I like the one I have now, so far. I did get all these parts yesterday. You won't believe what PC I've been using the past 6+ years.



Specs please


----------



## ohno900 (May 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Specs please



Oh, right. My old PC:

Motherboard: ECS KT600-A
CPU: AMD Athlon 2600+ "Barton"
RAM: 2x Corsair 1GB DDR 333Mhz
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 80GB
PSU: Some 330W box
Graphics card: BFG NVidia6200 256MB (PCI)
Case: very old case
Optical: some DVD rom drive

All this displayed on some 15" with Windows XP. Haha, compared to what I have now, I don't wanna look back.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 19, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> Oh, right. My old PC:
> 
> Motherboard: ECS KT600-A
> CPU: AMD Athlon 2600+ "Barton"
> ...



Its not that bad, I still have my old 1.7 Ghz Pentium Desktop around and I'm still using it.

Geforce FX 5500, 1 GB ram and 30 GB HDD


----------



## ohno900 (May 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Its not that bad, I still have my old 1.7 Ghz Pentium Desktop around and I'm still using it.
> 
> Geforce FX 5500, 1 GB ram and 30 GB HDD




Haha, it's amazing how these things last.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ASUS Direct CU II? I am waiting for that myself, I think. Although that small PCB on some cards is kinda neat too.
> 
> W1zz scored it a 10 out of 10...that's saying something.



yeah buddy! Im so excited to get 2 of them when they come out.


----------



## ohno900 (May 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah buddy! Im so excited to get 2 of them when they come out.



Same here, but just one...for now .

Update, so my friend is now telling me that I won't be able to use the best card to its MAX. I think he's referring to a GTX690, but I'm not planning on going there at all (plan on getting a Asus DirectCUii GTX670 2GB TOP). Could someone clarify what he means by "using the video card to its max"? Remember, I'm new at the modern computers. If you look at what I had before on my previous post, you'll understand.


----------



## Dent1 (May 20, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> Same here, but just one...for now .
> 
> Update, so my friend is now telling me that I won't be able to use the best card to its MAX. I think he's referring to a GTX690, but I'm not planning on going there at all (plan on getting a Asus DirectCUii GTX670 2GB TOP). Could someone clarify what he means by "using the video card to its max"? Remember, I'm new at the modern computers. If you look at what I had before on my previous post, you'll understand.



Your friend is chatting 100% pure nonsense. I would stop seeking his advise from now on.

The i5 3750k is one of Intel's latest CPUs derived from their fastest CPU architecture, so there is no GPU it can not handle.


----------



## Huddo93 (May 20, 2012)

ohno900 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been told by a friend that if I were to get my hands on a Asus DirectCU ii GTX670 TOP (when it comes out for the US) and put it in my system, I will most definitely be bottlenecking because my cpu, an i5-3570K @ stock speed (I'll be overclocking later on), will not handle the graphic card. In fact, it won't handle any of the new graphic cards according to him. So now I'm in huge doubt. He mentioned that I was better off getting last year's model, like a GTX 560 or something to those lines.
> 
> Could someone please explain this to me? I've looked through websites and I still couldn't find a solid answer.



Your mate obviously doesn't understand much about Intel's Sandy/Ivy Bridge CPU's. The i5-2500k/3570k @stock are more than enough to handle SLI/CF 670/680's no problem. You are very ill-informed. 

Your original choice of the i5-3570k and a GTX670 will be a awesome combo, enjoy the amazing graphics and maybe let your mate brush up on his knowledge  Happy gaming!


----------



## ohno900 (May 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Your friend is chatting 100% pure nonsense. I would stop seeking his advise from now on.
> 
> The i5 3750k is one of Intel's latest CPUs derived from their fastest CPU architecture, so there is no GPU it can not handle.



Haha, believe me, I wasn't seeking his advice in the first place.  100% Pure nonsense..haha. I should also ignore what he had to say about having a i7, SSD, 16GB RAM to get the "MAX" out of a GTX690, as he calls it, "the best card."


----------



## ohno900 (May 20, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> Your mate obviously doesn't understand much about Intel's Sandy/Ivy Bridge CPU's. The i5-2500k/3570k @stock are more than enough to handle SLI/CF 670/680's no problem. You are very ill-informed.
> 
> Your original choice of the i5-3570k and a GTX670 will be a awesome combo, enjoy the amazing graphics and maybe let your mate brush up on his knowledge  Happy gaming!



Yup, I told him that, but he still doesn't listen. It's okay, he can say whatever he wants and I'll enjoy my new build. (I'll enjoy it even more when that card comes out.)


----------

